# Pietrus?



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Pietrus is a restricted FA this summer. He'd be a cheaper, younger option for us at the 2/3. He's a solid defender and could chip in 15ppg in the right setting. It's unlikely Golden State can afford to keep him around.

Thoughts?


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

he's got an over-inflated sense of self-worth. he could be a headcase of ricky davis proportions if left unchecked.

but he should be a cheaper option than rashard or vince and does have great talent. maybe being around real pros like grant and battie could have a positive effect on him.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

dru_jones said:


> *he's got an over-inflated sense of self-worth. he could be a headcase of ricky davis proportions if left unchecked.*
> 
> but he should be a cheaper option than rashard or vince and does have great talent. maybe being around real pros like grant and battie could have a positive effect on him.


Where do you get that from?


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

bruindre said:


> Where do you get that from?


I'm wondering too. It's exactly the opposite to what I've heard about Pietrus. There is no way he's a Ricky Davis headache.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I've always loved Pietrus. If Orlando can get him, by all means do it. As you said Lachlanwood, he's a very good defender. He's very long, athletic and active on both ends. I don't think he has an over-inflated ego or anything, he doesn't have the highest basketball IQ though. He has a tendency to take dumb shots from time to time, but you take the good with the bad with him, as with most young players.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I don't know ... I'd like him more for this team if he shot the 3 a little better. If he's a restricted FA we'd probably have to overpay to get him. I'd much rather have Lewis.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

hobojoe said:


> I don't think he has an over-inflated ego or anything, he doesn't have the highest basketball IQ though. He has a tendency to take dumb shots from time to time, but you take the good with the bad with him, as with most young players.


BINGO

The frustration for me, as a Warriors' fan (yes, there are a few of us), is that this guy has perennially been a top defender in his time with Golden State, yet he is hot and cold offensively. Some nights, he's in sync, with great shot selection. Other nights, lights are on, but nobody's home on the offensive end of things. His offense has been a tad more consistent since the arrival of Baron Davis, but that's obviously more a credit to Baron's affect on other players around him. 

Bay Area papers have Pietrus considering staying with the W's for less money. Considering what he's saying (and this could be lip service), he claims to want to win before being the man somewhere else. I could see him being not as expensive as other teams might think if he feels he has a better chance of winning. I could see Pietrus fitting in nicely in Orlando (what happens to Ariza at that point, though?).


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I also think it's worth noting he's a bit fragile. He has a history of getting hurt, he's yet to play 70 games in a season.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

pietrus is an interesting idea. we'd have to do some sort of sign and trade most likely but it shoulndt be too much like you said gs is pretty hefty contract wise.

pat garrity's expiring contract would look decent. and give em fran vasquez haha.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think the idea of Pietrus is better than the player himself. I'm not even sure he is better than DeShawn Stevenson and we could get Stevenson back for half the price.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JNice said:


> I think the idea of Pietrus is better than the player himself. I'm not even sure he is better than DeShawn Stevenson and we could get Stevenson back for half the price.


I'm positive he's better than Stevenson.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

If Pietrus gonna leave Warriors I would be happy if he gonna stay in Orlando...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

a playmaker is needed desperatley for this team. Whether its from the wing or from a playmakin PG.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> I'm positive he's better than Stevenson.



Well the numbers only marginally, if at all, agree with you.

Like I said, I think the idea of Pietrus is better than the player himself.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

go away orlando! I want him to stay with the warriors


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

if the magic were to decide between vince and pietrus, i would rather they go with pietrus. but rashard lewis would still be the best way to go.


----------

